# rm

## ElOrens

Yo haría un rm -r de /usr/portage/*

(ojo no te cargues el /usr/portage/distfiles, que guarda todos los paquetes fuente)

y luego emerge rsync para restaurar el árbol. 

Si no te funciona mira aquí a ver...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=7713

PD: Creo que es /usr , ahora dudo, y no tengo la gentoo delante, en fin, el directorio de los ebuilds es el que t edigo.

----------

## ElOrens

Lo más seguro es que luego te baje todos los paquetes de nuevo.

¿Alguien sabe alguna forma de que no pase esto? ¿De que si actualizas el directrio de ebuilds y tienees justo el mismo tar.gz que te baja, que no te lo baje de nuevo?

Gracias.

----------

